# Ordentlicher Teichrand?!



## Thorsten (24. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

wie ja einige schon Wissen, ist nicht nur das "tieferlegen" der Filteranlage bei mir geplant.

Der Genehmigung meiner Cheffin ist durch und ich werde nächstes Frühjahr den Teich nochmals erweitern.

Die Größe soll dann ca. 50-60000 Liter betragen.

Was für mich eine der wichtigsten Fragen ist, wie gestalte ich den Teichrand richtig. 

So sieht es zur Zeit aus...

April 2005





Juli 2005





Ganz soooo toll ist das noch nicht, nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einen
vernünftigen Teichrand - Naturnah 8) 

Wie habt Ihr es gelöst? Was habt Ihr verbaut?  (Naturagart etc.)

Wenn es geht, bitte mit einer kleinen Beschreibung und ein Foto dabei.


----------



## karsten. (24. Aug. 2005)

*re*

8) 


das würde auch jetzt noch gehen 
und 
alle anderen Gestaltungsideen 
wie 
-Steinsetzung
-Totholzgestaltung
-Planzkörbe 
u.s.w.
sind trotzdem möglich

hier ein Auszug aus einem vergleichbarem LV 
(damals noch in DM)

 :big4: 

_"BV Bundesarbeitsgericht Außenanlagen Wegebau	
			Lieferung Teil-Montage 	

05/01/0007	267	m	Randeinfassung*                           24,10 
05/01/0008	784	m	Randeinfassung L150/75/9*           37,67 
05/01/0009	33	Stk	Ecken*                                        42,75 
"
_

schönen Tag
karsten.


----------



## Harald (25. Aug. 2005)

Die Sache mit der Stahlkante habe ich letztens auch mal im Fernsehen gesehen. Ich finde die Idee wirklich gut, weil man einen geraden Abschluß hat und auch auf die zusätzliche Kapilarsperre verzichten kann. Wichtig dabei ist aber, das man absolut sauber und in der Waage arbeitet.


----------



## Thorsten (26. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Karsten, hallo Harald,

hört sich wirklich interessant an...mal sehen was sich da machen lässt.

"_Wichtig dabei ist aber, das man absolut sauber und in der Waage arbeitet."_
Das sollte ich schaffen, alleine von Berufswegen her    

Würde aber gerne noch ein paar "Teichränder" sehen und Vorschläge hören, hat hier sonst keiner mehr einen Teichrand   

Kommt schon Leute, zeigt mal bitte was !


----------



## bonsai (26. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,
was willst Du eigentlich, einen ordentlichen oder einen richtigen Teichrand?????  
Ich mag es lieber ein wenig unordentlich, hänge mal einen kleinen Ausschnitt meines Teiches an.


----------



## bonsai (26. Aug. 2005)

hi,
jetzt hoffentlich richtig


----------



## Thorsten (26. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Norbert,

ich möchte einen "ordentlichen-richtigen" Teichrand. 8) 

Dieser soll nicht wie eingerahmt aussehen (wie im Moment) sondern natürlich wirken.

So wie bei Dir zb. , gefällt mir richtig gut!  

P.S.
Wenn ich wieder an die ganzen Umbaumaßnahmen denke, wird mir schlecht. 
Das wird dann mein dritter und höchst wahrscheinlich der letzte Teich   ... oder auch nicht  :twisted:


----------



## StefanS (26. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

Du kennst ja meine Vorstellung, wie ich mir einen möglichst natürlichen Teichrand vorstelle (Foto u.a. in meinem Album) - ich meine allerdings auch, dass das nicht zu einem Koi-Teich passt. 

Ich halte ja nicht gerade viel von den Beiträgen in GARTENTEICH. Eine der wenigen positiven Ausnahmen ist allerdings der Beitrag "Teichrandgestaltung - richtig durchgeführt" in Heft 04/2003. Wenn Du Dich dafür interessierst und anderweit nicht heran kommst, kann ich Dir den Beitrag gerne einscannen und zumailen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (27. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

wenn Du mir das per Mail zuschicken könntest, dafür wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.

Ich möchte auch nochmal betonen, dass ich nicht vor habe einen reinen Koiteich zu bauen.
Es soll nur eine Erweiterung werden, sprich ein Gartenteich mit Pflanzen und gemischten Fischbesatz, unter anderen halt auch Koi!

Nichts liegt mir ferner, ein "steriles - nacktes  Becken" zu bauen.
Wir haben hier sehr viele schöne Beispiele dafür, dass es auch natürliche "Garten-Koiteiche" geben kann.

Ich möchte einfach nur mehr Volumen und Fläche haben...und einen natürlichen Teichrand.  

Wie gesagt, wenn Du mir das zuschicken könntest - Vielen Dank!


----------



## Steffen (27. Aug. 2005)

Hi Thorsten....

Zuerst mal soll dir und deiner Cheffin der Teich (Rand)  gefallen oder ? den du mußt ihn jeden Tag sehen !!!!! Nicht wir  

Ein Garten ist eine Unendliche Aufgabe...... und so wird es auch mit deinen Teich sein man ist eh immer am Basteln und überlegen wie man es besser machen kann..... 

Sich Anregungen zu holen ist doch da ganz normal...

Es gibt soooo viele Möglichkeiten was man da machen kann willst du ehr einen flachen oder ehr einen Teichrand der mit etwas hohen Sträuchern oder Blumen bewachsen sein soll  ich habe zu Beispiel einen Steinrand ist auch schön anzusehen......  

Wie du es auch machst es muß einfach zu dir und deinen Garten passen...

Und ich finde auch bonsai  sein Teichrand ist echt gelungen...


----------



## sanke10 (27. Aug. 2005)

*Teichrand*

Hallo Thorsten !
Mach einen Betonkranz etwas unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche ,dann kannst DU später die Folie weit über die Kante ziehen und dein Ufer so gestalten wie Du es haben möchtest und man kann es auch leicht umgestalten. Nartürlich brauchst Du dann einen zweiten Teichrand der flacher auslaufen kann und den mann schön mit Pflanzen oder Kies gestalten kann.
            Viel spaß bei der Arbeit
                  Lenhart   (sanke10)
Würde Dir ja gerne helfen ,denn Teiche bauen macht spaß,aber leider Wohnen wir ja zu weit auseinander.Aber das Ergebnis schaue ich mir garantiert an .


----------



## StefanS (27. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

Beitrag geht gerade 'raus (2 MB).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (27. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

da habe ich ja was zu lesen...

Danke !


----------



## bonsai (27. Aug. 2005)

Moin,moin

Natürlich ist die Randgestaltung eine Frage des Geschmacks, gleichwohl kann man sicherlich einige grundsätzliche Überlegungen zur Gestaltung anstellen.
Soll der Teich von allen Seiten begehbar angelegt werden, ist eine entsprechend stabile Ausführung der Kante unumgänglich, da sonst durch das Körpergewicht über die Zeitachse die Kante Richtung Teichmitte gedrückt wird und so Regenwassereinspülungen möglichh werden oder aber der Wasserspiegel durch Überlaufen absinkt.
Hat der Teich eine schöne Größe ist es m.E. auch sinnvoll über einen zweiten Sitzplatz nachzudenken. Dann gibt es mindestens zwei Hauptblickachsen. Diese Achsen sollten dann auch unterschiedlich ausgestaltet werden, damit der Teich ein lebendiges Bild erhält.
In seinerWirkung hält der Teich doch nicht am Folienrand auf. 
Im Idealfall ergänzen sich Umfeld ind Teich zu einem Gesamteindruck.
Die beim Bau meine Teichwes angefallenen gut 20 m³ habe ich komplett für die Umfeldgestaltung eingesetzt.
Die zur Erzielung großer Wasservolumina erforderlichen steileren Teichwände müssen nicht  hart und formal wirken, nur weil sie gemauert o.Ä. sind.
Durch überhängende Beflanzung lassen sich die Konturen leicht verwischen. Dafür möglichst __ immergrüne Gehölze verwenden(Laubeintrag im Herbst) und auf die Fischgiftigkeit achten.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Lenhart,


> _Mach einen Betonkranz etwas unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche ,dann kannst DU später die Folie weit über die Kante ziehen und dein Ufer so gestalten wie Du es haben möchtest und man kann es auch leicht umgestalten_


mh...das Umgestalten/Verändern stelle ich mir recht schwierig vor,wenn man einen Betonkranz hat.
Wie soll das gehen, dass ist doch ein fester Körper, den man nicht ohne weiteres nach belieben Verändern kann... :? 

_



			Aber das Ergebnis schaue ich mir garantiert an
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

._
Na, das will ich doch schwer hoffen ...


----------



## sanke10 (28. Aug. 2005)

*Teichrand*

Hallo Thorsten!
Natürlich kann man den Betonkranz nicht verändern ,sondern nur die Flachwasserzone . Den Betonkranz braucht man um ein großes Wasservolumen zuerhalten.
 viele grüße
            Lenhart


----------



## giwetzel (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ordentlicher Teichrand?!*

Hallo Stefan,

ich bin auch gerade dabei, meinen Teich zu erneuern. Würdest Du mir bitte den Beitrag "Teichrandgestaltung - richtig durchgeführt" in Gartenteich Heft 04/2003 zukommen lassen ? 

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ordentlicher Teichrand?!*

Hallo Gerd,

geh mal davon aus, dass Du keine Antwort von Stefan bekommmst, er war das letzte Mal im letzten Jahr hier...


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ordentlicher Teichrand?!*

Ja, ich frag mich auch wo der Stefan ist.   Kann ihn nicht mal  jemand anmailen?
Ich war leider nur PN-mässig in Kontakt.


----------



## Annett (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ordentlicher Teichrand?!*

Moin.

Ich denke, wir sollten akzeptieren, dass Stefan nur noch seeehr selten reinschaut.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16910
Der Thread dürfte vielleicht einiges diesbezüglich erklären.
Vermutlich hat sich an der Gesamtsituation wenig verbessert... 

Unsere Webadresse hat sich nicht verändert und wenn er möchte, wird er uns schon wieder finden...


----------

